# WTF Images - Funny Head Scratchers for Sure!



## RustyTheGeek (Jan 15, 2015)

Wasn't sure where to post this, portraits was as close as I could guess. Perhaps we need a "Misc", "Just for Laughs" or "Everything Else" section?

Anyway, these won't take long to look at and they're _interesting_ to say the least! Yes, Office Friendly.

http://thebigtino.com/2015/01/12/wtf-photos-will-really-make-say-wtf/


----------



## mackguyver (Jan 15, 2015)

Rusty, that is so funny! I love the MMA fighter guy looking all tough in his cheesy senior portrait, not to mention the others. Thanks for the laugh.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Jan 15, 2015)

A lot of those come from http://awkwardfamilyphotos.com/ which is a very entertaining site to surf


----------



## Joe M (Jan 15, 2015)

Some of those "awkward moments" are just the best. Made my day to look at the lighter side of life. Now I just have to consider if I have the nerve to look though any ancient family photos of my own


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Jan 15, 2015)

AcutancePhotography said:


> A lot of those come from http://awkwardfamilyphotos.com/ which is a very entertaining site to surf



Yeah, I've seen several sites that host a lot of these kind of images, like youarenotaphotographer.com, etc. They're a lot of fun to view and will suck you in for hours if you're not careful!  I posted this one specifically because it _wasn't_ one of those sites and only had a _handful _of images. I figured that way, everyone might be able get back to work sooner! Have a great day!!


----------



## MJ (Jan 15, 2015)

That's my favorite website to 'kill time':

http://perfectlytimedphotos.com/

;D


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Jan 15, 2015)

MJ said:


> That's my favorite website to 'kill time':
> 
> http://perfectlytimedphotos.com/
> 
> ;D



Why did you post that link???? Now I have another fun time waster website that I have to go through. Damn you! ;D


----------



## wsmith96 (Jan 15, 2015)

This is exactly what I needed today! ;D ;D ;D ;D

Loved it - Thanks Rusty. I'm LMAO over the unicorn pic.

I agree that a just for laugh's section would be good.


----------



## MJ (Jan 15, 2015)

AcutancePhotography said:


> Why did you post that link???? Now I have another fun time waster website that I have to go through. Damn you! ;D



LOL! You are welcome!


----------



## Click (Jan 15, 2015)

LOL ;D


----------



## davidcl0nel (Jan 15, 2015)

Always good:
http://youarenotaphotographer.com/


----------



## saigon (May 5, 2015)

that old guy in the coddin couldnt resist smiling...


----------



## AcutancePhotography (May 5, 2015)

davidcl0nel said:


> Always good:
> http://youarenotaphotographer.com/



It is a good fun site to go to. But what ever you do, don't read the forums. It is filled with bitter unemployed/underemployed photographers whining about why the public does not recognize their obvious talent.


----------

